
How to explain zero-knowledge protocols to your children - mimistuff
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/how-to-explain-zero-knowledge-protocols-to-your-children
======
turbinada
Another example of a zero-knowledge proof that I really is one based on
Sudoku.

More details about this proof on Moni Naor's page:
[http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~naor/PAPERS/sudoku_abs.htm...](http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~naor/PAPERS/sudoku_abs.html)

------
brudgers
Direct link to a PDF:
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~mkowalcz/628.pdf](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~mkowalcz/628.pdf)

Date: 1989

